# Mondeo ST tdci...



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

My new every day runner, engine bay needed a good clean up. Getting a strange enjoyment out of engine bays at the mo! Gonna do a full correction job on the paint but heres the engine bay first!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice bay turnaround mate, and a cracking car. The Ford TDCi engines are quite good, I've got the 1600 in my Fiesta. 

Get it remapped! :thumb:


----------



## Ross///M (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks mate, ive been looking into remaps there seems to be lots of different ones for this. Anything highly recommended??


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Depends what you want from the remap.

PM minimadgriff on this forum, or search AMD Essex on Google :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

nice one get some strut tops form Ford only £6 each and look alot better!


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

that was a dirty bay, looks good now:thumb:

good to see another mk3 on here, see u have the xenons


----------



## diesel_dog (May 14, 2008)

Summat about the st tdci  Nice work bud.


----------



## Devoncupra (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking good :thumb:


----------

